# Lila's MBTI in Heart Break Kid (2007, Ben Stiller, Malin Akerman)



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

To anyone who has watched the hert Break Kid movie... Me and my friends have been trying to guess the MBTI of Lila (the annoying wife of Ben stiller). We can's seem to come to a conclusion...

Can someone give some insights?

Here's the film's trailer


----------



## TenMac (Oct 14, 2009)

I/ENFp.....?


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

ESFP or ESTP. Her faults make her hard to type.


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

alanv said:


> ESFP or ESTP. Her faults make her hard to type.


Yeah, I was guessing ESFP as well. But my friends insist on ENFP. It's hard to tell difference between the two....


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

azrinsani said:


> Yeah, I was guessing ESFP as well. But my friends insist on ENFP. It's hard to tell difference between the two....


That could also be, seeing as how she did non-profit work. That is a stereotypical NF thing to do. I will say ESFP or ENFP are the best guesses.


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

alanv said:


> That could also be, seeing as how she did non-profit work. That is a stereotypical NF thing to do. I will say ESFP or ENFP are the best guesses.


Oh really? I never knew such a thing is stereotypical with NFs. Can you explain from an MBTI point of view why doing non-profit work can't be attributed to SFPs as well?


----------

